# Ergebnisse "freesmile" MTB Dual-Cup (2. Lauf Pirmasens)ie)



## Rocklandbiker (20. Juli 2004)

*Strecke fordert Respekt ab * 

Neue Strecke, mehr Starter und Zuschauer, großes Lob von allen Teilnehmern für den 1. Mountainbike-Club Pirmasens. Das ist das Fazit des "2. freesmile Dual-Cup" welcher in sechs Orten in Süddeutschland ausgetragen wird. Neben spektakulären Zweikämpfen und Sprüngen wurde das Rennen aber von zwei schweren Stürzen überschattet. 

*Dickes Lob für den Ausrichter *  

Ein dickes Lob gab's für den Mountainbikeclub Pirmasens, der am Wochenende am Sommerwald den zweiten von sechs Wertungsläufen zur Süddeutschen Dualslalom-Meisterschaft ausrichtete. Die Zuschauer hatten einen ausgezeichneten Blick über das Geschehen auf der Strecke. 

380 Meter geht es zu zweit gegeneinander über einen Höhenunterschied von 60 Metern ins Tal. Was früher der Dual-Slalom war, ist nun der Dual-Eliminator, da immer nur der Beste in die nächste Runde kommt. Eine Strecke, welche die "Profis" in atemberaubender Geschwindigkeit nahmen, und die Nachwuchsfahrer mit Respekt absolvierten. Zwar wurden aus den 150 angekündigten Teilnehmern "nur" 99 Fahrer, die hatten aber viel Spaß an der Strecke, die den zweiten von sechs Läufen zur süddeutschen Wertung bildete. 

Die neue gestaltete Strecke bot den Zuschauern einen guten Überblick vom interessanten Mittelteil, auf dem die Starter bereits hohe Geschwindigkeiten erreichen, bis zum Zieleinlauf, der kurz vorher nochmals mit einer Schikanenkurve gespickt war, die für manche Entscheidung sorgte. Aber auch bereits kurz nach dem Start von der Rampe galt es, keine Berührungsängste zu haben. Manches Rennen wurde bereits dort, an einem Steilhang, entschieden, nachdem sich die Konkurrenten berührten, und einer von beiden die Bekanntschaft mit dem Boden am Sommerwald machte. 

Dies merkte auch ein Fahrer bereits am Samstag, dem Trainingstag. Er fügte sich bei einem Sturz einen Schulterbruch zu, und konnte deshalb nicht am Sonntag am Cup teilnehmen. Ein anderer Fahrer prallte am Entscheidungstag bei einem Sturz mit dem Kopf gegen eine Baumgruppe. Er war zwar ansprechbar und konnte alle Gliedmaßen bewegen, wurde dennoch auf einer Vakuummatratze ins Pirmasenser Krankenhaus eingeliefert. 

Der Veranstalter hatte bis zum späten Sonntagnachmittag noch keine Informationen über dessen Gesundheitszustand. Die Fahrer sind gegen solche Stürze mit Protektoren und Helmen, wie man sie vom Motorradfahren kennt, geschützt. Dennoch hatte einer der Starter, Johannes Hägele, viel Lob für die Strecke und die Veranstaltung parat: "Super gemachte, anspruchsvolle Strecke - darüber sind sich alle Starter einig. Aber auch das Drumherum, der große Zuspruch von Zuschauern und das Programm sind toll vom Veranstalter organisiert." Am Samstagabend, nach dem Trainingstag, gab es eine Party mit Musik von "Crime&Passion". Da die Teilnehmer teilweise aus dem Grenzgebiet zur Schweiz und mit bis zu 10 Personen großen Startergruppen anreisten, war das Feld um die Strecke teilweise zum Campingplatz umfunktioniert worden. 

Hier die Ergebnisse im Einzelnen:

*Platzierungen in der Kategorie 1 "Jugend jünger 1994"*
Platz St.Nr Name
1 168 Simon Gauß
2 151 Bruder Jan
3 34 Freyberger Eric
4 35 Hinkel Laura
5 17 Carina Stegner
6 174 Klei Leon
7 48 Hoch Sebastian

*Platzierung in der Kategorie 2 "Jugend 1993-1991"*
Platz St.Nr Name
1 147 Kewitsch Michael
2 163 Reiniger Lukas
3 167 Gauß Jonas
4 150 Schindler Uli
5 36 Hering Florian
6 130 Nicolai Möller

*Platzierungen in der Kategorie 3 "Junioren Fun 1987-1990"*
Platz St.Nr Name
1 127 Markus Hanko
2 138 Mathias Kleis
3 16 Benjamin Lober
4 137 Mathias Kuhnle
5 165 Vollmer Axel
6 179 Marco Kohler
7 126 Dominik Möller
8 128 Patrick Hess
9 191 Kai Schmid
10 143 Koppes Florian
11 67 Sebastian Kupper
12 129 Manuel Claus
13 156 Flakowski Axel
14 59 Schleger Jens
15 134 Lehnhof Björn
16 12 Marcel Finkbeiner
17 177 Lukas Novack
18 133 Lomberg Maximilian
19 99 Christian Müller
20 13 Weis Marcel
21 148 Meier Manuel
22 157 Pascal Primus
23 146 Zapf Michael
24 149 Börschig Hannes
25 183 Jens Möcklinghott
26 152 Gottwald Lukas
27 56 Schaufler Matthias
28 164 Reiniger Christian

*Platzierungen in der Kategorie 4 "Damen"*
Platz St.Nr Name
1 160 Lehmann Elfriede
2 153 Krebs Susanne
3 178 Caroline Pasedach
4 39 Silke Abendroth

*Platzierungen in der Kategorie 5 "Herren Fun 1975-1986"* 
Platz St.Nr Name
1 170 Sell Marcus
2 155 Martin Schneider
3 169 Meyer Sebastian
4 184 Arne Grummer
5 123 Kraft Andreas
6 11 Christian Lorenz
7 58 Obermaier Benjamin
8 181 Streicher Michael
9 173 Adrian Hanko
10 144 Moser Thomas
11 145 Vollmer Andreas
12 162 Steiger Andreas
13 84 BLauth Christian
14 49 Mierncyck Dayan
15 14 Christian Kay
16 188 Alexander Lotz
17 182 Florian Strigel
18 171 Andy Mayer
19 19 Kai Thoma
20 124 Borun Markus
21 18 Raphael Raf
22 140 Müller Stefen
23 172 Motz Sébastien
24 189 Heinrich Cédric
25 38 Daniel Tobias
26 190 Heinrich Yann
27 125 Müller Max
28 53 Martin Wieszt
29 8 Grob Matthias
30 185 Fabio Schäfer
31 55 Carosi Sebastian
32 176 Theis Sven
33 54 Schöner Kai
34 122 Christian Wernschötz
35 37 Daniel Mannsmann

*Platzierungen in der Kategorie 6 "Master Fun 1974 und älter"* 

PlatzSt.Nr Name
1 141 Huschina Harry
2 142 Hinkel Jens
3 166 Schäuble Michael
4 186 Strom Michael
5 15 Klemm Marco
6 161 Fahr Ralf
7 154 Jörg Raber
8 132 Mautes Christoph
9 175 Kroiß Jürgen
10 139 Frey Christian
11 57 Schlegel Willi

*Kategorie 7 "Elite Herren, Master und junioren mit Lizenz"*
PlatzSt.Nr Name
1 52 Lipps Martin
2 187 Vesenbeck Adrian
3 136 Jens Walzhauer
4 131 Johannes Hägele
5 158 Thomas Huber
6 135 Marcus Staudacher
7 159 Michael Huber


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Juli 2004)

*Die Cup-Wertung findet Ihr unter http://www.mcd-racing.de/*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

